

Google Now Seeing 2% IPv6 Traffic - danyork
http://www.internetsociety.org/deploy360/blog/2013/09/google-now-seeing-2-ipv6-traffic-the-internet-is-changing/

======
advisedwang
Interesting to note that the Google IPv6 usage spikes on the weekend (and
Friday to a lesser extent).

This suggests work systems are _less_ likely to be IPv6. My guess is that it
isn't home which is IPv6 but 4G mobile, which has been deployed entirely
within the IPv6 era.

~~~
dibarra
My Verizon phone started showing an IPv6 number a few weeks ago.

~~~
p1mrx
Are you sure it just happened? Verizon has been running IPv6 on LTE for at
least 2.5 years.

